# Homemade Arm Guards - Ideas?



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Cut up milk jugs and elastic bands from the fabric store.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

about 12 or so years ago, a fad among some of the RAs and other top archers was armguards made from 2 liter soda pop bottles with elastic string or bands (like those on the beiter armguards). Chris Schull and Aya both had such armguards and claimed that since they were thinner than say the most popular store bought guards (Beiter and Saunders were the two big brands then), you could get better alignment.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

How about using Crayola Model Magic and 2 large sized hard plastic cups? You can avoid rough edges, have nice color options, very light, and a customized thickness.
The large cups you get at restaurants/fast food joints seem to be sturdy enough and the right diameter to be the template for the curve (I guess you can use those cups as the guards instead too). One cup can act like the 'arm' for the mold and the other cup is sliced in half to press the Model Magic in between the two for a smooth look. Then before it dries, you can carve out slits with a knife for the straps while it's on the cup. As far as I remember, it doesn't dry as hard as clay and it has some soft/give in it, so durability shouldn't be that bad? Just an idea


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Jim C said:


> about 12 or so years ago, a fad among some of the RAs and other top archers was armguards made from 2 liter soda pop bottles with elastic string or bands (like those on the beiter armguards). Chris Schull and Aya both had such armguards and claimed that since they were thinner than say the most popular store bought guards (Beiter and Saunders were the two big brands then), you could get better alignment.


And cheaper too. Get a 2 liter coke bottle, use the coke to clean the toilet, make arm guards out of the rest. I like this idea.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

StarDog said:


> And cheaper too. Get a 2 liter coke bottle, use the coke to clean the toilet, make arm guards out of the rest. I like this idea.


Now you're talking, lol! And we could use the back of the bottle label for writing scores. 

No really, I love these ideas. We can scrawl "Property of..." with a Sharpie on it, too.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Buy bulk elastiic and retainer clips and do some shopping at Goodwill/Thrift/Dollar store, I bet you will find something usable for arm guards


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Or maybe encourage all new shooters to purchase their own armguards/tabs....


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Bob Furman said:


> Or maybe encourage all new shooters to purchase their own armguards/tabs....


Indeed! We do for the most part. The worst wear and tear comes from walk ins at the range, several of whom are just having fun. Unfortunately, these "walkers" are an evil necessary to keep the doors open. A percentage do turn into regulars and ultimately join JOAD and take lessons. 

I do like these ideas, and will try the plastic bottle / elastic idea first. 

Thanks, gang. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

For tabs, we're going to install finger savers on the strings. Oh nooooo! I know, but it will save a fortune in cheap tabs. The serious guys end up buying their own gear anyway.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Simple way to solve the tab issue:
Go-kart places make you either supply your own helmet, bring a helmet liner or sell you one for $2.
Do the same with tabs. Buy a bulk batch of Sanders mono tabs ($2 retail) then send them home. Discount the next rental if they bring their own tab.

Grant


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

That's actually got me thinking. For hygiene reasons, that would be very beneficial. We can wipe equipment and plastic arm guards down. Finger tabs are trickier. Kind of like some nail salons who send you home with your own nail files that you pay a little extra for. 

Hmm... really great ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Lexan and small elastic


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/MacGregor-You...1465309653&ref_=sr_1_51&s=team-sports&sr=1-51

Something like this? As a soccer player that's what armguards remind me of anyway.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

my first instinct is to just make them sign the release and let them hit their arms. When they complain offer them a paid lesson to teach them to not hit their arm.

Cut the foot off of a sock and use the tube part for an arm guard, it's much easier on your bow strings.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've seen some of the best archers in the world use armguards cut from fairy liquid bottles. The shape of the older molded bottle makes a perfect armguard.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

That reminds me of a joke about a lime green hairy lip squid. 

We had some half full soda bottles from a recent party. Was going to get busy today, until I found my super efficient staff member had poured and tossed because they were flat. Lol. 

We'll get it figured out.


----------



## stbullard (Jul 17, 2014)

Using a distinct color for rental gear helps *a lot* - we usually go with the Aurora Base Armguard in red (we don't sell red cloth armguards), and sharpie the name of the shop on it. Tabs - Bateman bulk school tabs - get sharpied with their size (XS,S,M,L,XL). Each is cheap enough at dealer prices to not worry about shrinkage; rigidly enforcing returns or moving to a go-kart liner scheme would lose us more in rentals and time spent explaining/enforcing policy than it would save us in losses. We even let people keep their tabs sometimes, as it makes them multiple times more likely to come back!

Thinking of eventually switching to mono tabs, but they're a bit more expensive and more specific in fit than the Bateman.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the Saunders mono plastic tabs - can be color coded for size, work for lefties/righties. You can sharpie them with your range's name. I've used them for years at camp. (Or you can buy them all in pink, so guys won't steal them. 
They can also be disinfected with a spray like Lysol.


----------



## crushedeiffel (May 24, 2015)

If you have some pvc pipe and a heat gun; saw flatten and drill your own Beiter style one. You can also make quivers out of pvc pipes.
If you have no socks, hose works too but on multiple layers....
Aluminum cans works to but you have to fold the cut with pliers to avoid having a cutting edge.
Metal mesh same precautions.
A cut from a tree branch knifed into shape held in place by shoelaces (shoelaces are great for making a finger strap if forgotten)


----------

